# Lidl Induction Hob



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Lidl are offering their single induction hob from November 5th.

Price is £29:99 and is a very useful addition to your motorhome.

It saves gas when on EHU and the heat is almost instantaneous. If you have a suitable kettle it saves carrying a electric kettle as well as a gas hob kettle. Can be used outside as an electric BBQ, particularly if strong flavoured items(fish, curry etc)are being cooked.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Nice, but how many amps will that draw, as some sites in France only supply 6 amps.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

2kW maximum, so even on just 6A you can use 2/3 of the heat. 10 power settings.

Dave


----------



## urbanracer (Aug 22, 2007)

What kind of kettle and pans do you need and are they expensive?


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

urbanracer said:


> What kind of kettle and pans do you need and are they expensive?


Any old iron    As long as you can attach a magnet then it's fine - most stainless steel pans are just the job so not expensive. I use 2 portable induction hob for regular cooking at home in place of my radient hobs - quicker to boil than gas and as much control - cheaper to run 8O

Sorry about the essay


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

We use a standalone 1500w solid elec ring for boiling potatoes/rice etc.

Saves on the gas and for boiling, doesn't need to be "up and downable" (for those who remember the creature comforts ads)...

Cheers

Dave


----------



## BwB (Dec 5, 2009)

Don't they work at full power adjusted by time-on. Like a microwave? So if you set it to half power for 1 minute it's cycled on and off for 30 seconds of that 1 minute?

If this is the case then you'd need an EHU able to supply 2kw (8.6(ish) Amps) for when the induction is energised.

Can anyone confirm this as it's only my personal theory.


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*No*

Hi,
Use one on my boat current draw is whatever you set it at - confirmed by the amp meter on my console

Must be the fastest heating "ring" you can buy - we use pans and ribbed plate to BBQ

Great buy at £30 - remember price but Aldi or Lidl it came from one of them

Ray


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

urbanracer said:


> What kind of kettle and pans do you need and are they expensive?


We use Tesco value range. Price of our two saucepans were £2:50 & £3:50


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

urbanracer said:


> What kind of kettle and pans do you need and are they expensive?


We use Tesco value range. Price of our two saucepans were £2:50 & £3:50
Never tripped a Ehu. in 3years of use. And,no it doesn't cycle on and off.


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*ours does*

Hi,
Our hob does cycle ie on/off when reaching set temp but only at the set input watts so if power set at 800 watts thats the max it takes

Ray


----------



## domannhal (Aug 13, 2008)

After buying an induction hob for the motorhome, and finding it only takes ten minutes to boil a full pan of potatoes, and it only requires a quick wipe over after use, we bought a four burner hob for home use. We buy our saucepans etc. from Ikea and they are really cheap. We would'nt return to gas cooking now, but obviously have to when not on EHU. Ann


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Had one for a year or so now brilliant piece of kit you need any pans that a magnet will stick to. Got ours from Ikea.

Graham


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

Blobsta said:


> Nice, but how many amps will that draw, as some sites in France only supply 6 amps.


Thinking along similar lines we bought a twin electric hob for £21 before this years main trip down to spain. it had a 1000kw and 500kw plate
It and the Remoska worked very well for us and stretched out our single gas bottle so effectively that we brought gas back with us.
Site amperage in france like elsewhere varies - you pays your money you take your choice.


----------

